# Is Knauf Ecobatt Good for Fire Resistance & a Good Product



## vcheez (Jul 12, 2010)

I had a roof leak this winter and repaired the leak and had my cellulose insulation vacuumed out. My electrician removed my old knob and tube and wiring and rewired the entire attic and now I'm ready to insulate again. My contractor was initially going to use Pink Owens Corning Batt's but changed his mind and said that he wanted to use Knauf Ecobat Unfaced R-30 Part # B76E. The main reason that he likes it is because it does't itch as much.:wink:
I'm not too concerned about his comfort and wanted to know if this is a good product based on its ability to support combustion and any known pros and cons besides the fact that it is "eco friendly". I read some reviews that the cellulose was great for not supporting combustion. I also tested it myself with a torch. We had a major rodent problem in the attic and I heard that mice and rats like the cellulose material. Now that the attic is clear, I'm want to hear any suggestions about the new insulation material that I should choose. I live in the SF Bay Area and the climate is mild all year around. It hardly ever gets below 45F and hardly ever gets over 85F. My main concerns are fire resistance and vermin resistance and the most bang for my buck. Any ideas or opinions will be appreciated. Thank in advance, VC


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Any of the traditional insulation is going to be fine for fire resistance as they should all have some rating on them. 

Cellulose does not support combustion if it has a proper stabilizer in it.

In all of my observations, the critters prefer fiberglass over cellulose. The Boric acid stabilized cellulose dries out their skin and even the bugs don't like it. 

If you are against that, any of the major fiberglass manufacturers will work (although not as well as cellulose...see Gary's thread about the Biggest Loser) and I would just go ahead and blow loose fill in there.


----------

